# Onefinity or Mill Right Mega V



## Jutinr

Looking at getting my first cnc router. Ive narrowed my search down to the Onefinity Woodworker and the Mill Right Mega V. I am just looking for opinions on these machines. Thank you


----------



## Rj1670

I just went through this process and ended up ordering the OF 2 days ago. I like the OF design better and the forum is very active with users. I looked at the Vega, Longmill, Shapeoko, etc. At the end of it all I thought the OF was the best design.


----------



## Mike1332

I was in the same predicament as you, narrowing down my selection to the onefinity and mega v xl.

I ultimately decided on the Mega V XL and have had it for about 6 months. I previously have the small M3 from Millright, so I had some experience with the company.

I think the Onefinity is a great machine, but after a lot of research, I believe the Mega V is slightly more rigid, which is very important. I love the rack & pinion setup, as well as the lead screw for the Z.

A lot of people are turned off by the Mega V because it does require more time to setup and learn how your machine works. But by spending the time putting it together and troubleshooting the fine tuning, you will learn so much about the machine, and is worth the investment in time. I've found it to be very accurate for repeatability, and it can really throw some chips when you want to plow through some wood. Check out their forum and the facebook group.

Good luck! and either way I think you will have a great machine.


----------

